# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى تنويهات: ثلاث اسماء نطاق للمنتدى

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تم فتح هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله للتذكيير فقط بانه اصبح للمنتدى المغربي للمحمول ثلاث اسماء نطاقات وهم net---و--- org--- و--- com الان ليس هناك مشكل في البحث عن المنتدى من محركات بحث  بحيث يمكن لزوارنا الدخول من النطاقات التالية حيث يقوم تحويلهم اليا الى النطاق .com ---------------------------------------------------------- اسم نطاق تجاري commercial www.4gsmmaroc.com -------------------------------------------------- اسم نطاق خدماتي organisation  www.4gsmmaroc.org -------------------------------------------------- اسم نطاق شبكي  network  www.4gsmmaroc.net --------------------------------------------------  الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## GSM-AYA

*فكرة جيدة .............*

----------


## محمد السيد

الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## yassin55

الله ينور ياشباب على التقدم 
يحميه الله ومزيد من التقدم 
ماشاء الله عليكم ياشباب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

خبر جميــــــــــــــــــل جدا جدا جدا
100000000 مبروك لنا
تسلم الايادى ++++++++ دمت لنا اخى

----------


## seffari

الف مبروك 
الف مبروك

----------


## ighdriss

الف مبروك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

مبروك للجميع

----------


## dark140

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## king of royal

*فكرة جيدة .............*

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

الى الامام يامنتدى الخير

----------


## Micro man82

تمام :Smile:

----------

